# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  смешные загадки и бородатый анекдот

## igorfa100

что такое - в прихожей валяются на б начинаются  
ответ - ботинки 
а что такое - в прихожей валяются на ы начинаются? 
ответ - ышо одни ботинки 
анекдот 
прапорщик пришел в расположение части в разноцветных ботинках, один зеленый, другой черный. Ему солдат говорит - Товарищ прапорщик у вас ботинки разного цвета выб пошли домой переодели, прапорщик отвечает - не имеет смысла, дома такие же остались.

----------


## crusader

Загадка про трех путешественников и 30 рублей, только 2% людей могут разгадать её сами, а ты сможешь?  Три путешественника забрели на постоялый двор, хорошо покушали, заплатили хозяйке 30 руб. и пошли дальше. Через некоторое время после их ухода хозяйка обнаружила, что взяла с путешественников лишнее... Будучи женщиной честной, она оставила себе 25 руб., а 5 руб. дала мальчику и наказала ему догнать путешественников и отдать им эти деньги. Мальчик бегал быстро и скоро догнал путешественников. Как им делить 5 руб. на троих? Они взяли каждый по 1 руб., а 2 руб. оставили мальчику за его быстроногость. Таким образом, они сначала заплатили за обед по 10 руб., но по 1 руб. получили обратно, следовательно, они заплатили: 9×3=27 руб. Да 2 руб. остались у мальчика: 27+2=29. Но вначале-то было 30 руб.? Куда делся 1 руб.?

----------


## Sibiriak

Данный случай достаточно простой! Кто хочет самостоятельно разгадать, дальше лучше не читать.    
Честная женщина взяла себе *25 руб.* + быстроногий мальчуган ухватил *2 руб.*, итого поучаем, что путешественники потратили* 25 руб. + 2 руб. = 27 руб.* (а не *30 руб.*), что и есть *9 руб. х 3 = 27 руб.*

----------


## wanja

Что такое одна черная нога?
Ответ: одноногий негр.
Что такое две черных ноги?
Ответ: два одноногих негра.
Что такое три черных ноги?
Ответ: рояль.
Что такое четыре черных ноги?
Ответ: шахтёр в день зарплаты.

----------

